# Average Salary of an Electrical Engineer



## ali_umair21 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi,

Few days back I asked about the average expenses of a guy in Guad. I get a good feedback especially from ThudraGreen. Now this time I am trying to figure out if I am getting a good salary or not. I am an Electrical engineer with 4 years of Exp. My question is:

What are the average salaries of Electrical engineers in Mexico and How much should I expect if I am an Electrical Engineer with 4 years of xp?

Thanks
Ali Umair


----------



## ali_umair21 (Oct 9, 2014)

Its not necessary that you should be an engineer to answer this thread. Although I found some stuff on some weblites like glassdoor and others but they don't mention anything about the volunteer and the information is also quite outdated.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Lots more sites like these. I expect not a lot of Electrical Engineers on this board

Mexico Average Salary Income - Job Comparison

Salary Survey in Mexico| Salary Comparison


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> Lots more sites like these. I expect not a lot of Electrical Engineers on this board


Maybe a few retired ones  .


----------



## ali_umair21 (Oct 9, 2014)

thanks sparks but do you agree with the information shown at

Mexico Average Salary Income - Job Comparison

For example, it says that the avg. monthly salary of a computer programmer or an engineer is around 11k. I think thats lowest in the world.

What do you ppl say?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ali_umair21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Few days back I asked about the average expenses of a guy in Guad. I get a good feedback especially from ThudraGreen. Now this time I am trying to figure out if I am getting a good salary or not. I am an Electrical engineer with 4 years of Exp. My question is:
> 
> ...


The second link provided by Sparks seems consistent with my experience with technical jobs: starting salaries around $15,000 pesos/month going up to $80,000 or more for senior people with supervisory responsibilities.


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

ali_umair21 said:


> thanks sparks but do you agree with the information shown at
> 
> Mexico Average Salary Income - Job Comparison
> 
> ...


The only electrical engineer I know in Mexico is selling real estate.


----------



## ali_umair21 (Oct 9, 2014)

Haha... I will try to join him soon but I am not being hired to sale property so please try to come up with something useful for me


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

ali_umair21 said:


> Haha... I will try to join him soon but I am not being hired to sale property so please try to come up with something useful for me


ask the company hiring you how much they will be paying you as we have no clue


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

lhpdiver said:


> The only electrical engineer I know in Mexico is selling real estate.


I know a Doctor who drives a taxi here in Acapulco, says it pays better


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

What is quoted here seems right. I teach English privately and largest group I teach to are engineers and accountants. One of my engineering students a few years ago was shocked when he found out the pay range in the US for an engineer. He told me that he was only making $1000 a month ($12,000 pesos). Now granted, he was almost fresh out of university, but still, it's a ridiculous amount. He's now living in the Netherlands with a Masters and hopefully earning what he should be.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

In general, salaries are low in Mexico, even for professionals with university degrees.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Maybe this information can shed some light on the question:

Salarios de Ingeniero Eléctrico


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

ali_umair21 said:


> Haha... I will try to join him soon but I am not being hired to sale property so please try to come up with something useful for me


No HaHa. It is a fact.

I'm sure it is true worldwide - there are a lot of things that go into deciding what is a fair salary for any professional. What will the market bear ? Experience. You say you have 4 years. All at the same job ? Do you have references ? What did you do during those four years ? Acquire any patents ? Have any publications ? Are you fluent in Spanish ? You can't rely on speaking English here in Mexico. How much education ? Masters / Phd ? These are just some of the things that determine your professional value...


----------



## manuel dexterity (Oct 2, 2014)

My son is a recent grad with a degree in civil engineering. Starting salaries for recent grads here in Guadalajara are pathetically low, sometimes 7000 to 8000 pesos. Electrical engineers earn basically the same. With 4 years experience you are looking at around 12000 on the low end and 18 to 20 on the high end. Universities here are turning out a lot of engineers, far more than the job market requires.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

manuel dexterity said:


> Universities here are turning out a lot of engineers, far more than the job market requires.


I don't think the number has changed much, but for many years it was reported that universities in Mexico graduated about 1.2 million more persons than the economy could absorb - absorb in the field for which the degree was awarded.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

An article covering engineering, science and technology careers in general in Mexico as well as comparing to the USA and other countries. It is estimated that Mexico graduates somewhere in the range of 112,000 to 130,000 people from these fields each year from schools that rival some of the best in the world such as Tecnológico de Monterrey, a sister to school to MIT in the USA and Instituto Politécnico Nacional. The graduates from these schools are absolutely top notch. The number of graduates each year tends to keep starting salaries lower than than they should be, especially when compared to the USA. 

The salaries covered in the article focus on starting salaries as they are much easier to ascertain as compared to salaries for experienced STEM workers whose salaries vary greatly according to degree, specialty and industry.

The Numbers Tell the Story: Mexico's STEM Generation is Outperforming the USA - Nearshore Americas | The New Axis of Outsourcing

An older article from 2012 that covers the growing number of STEM graduates in Mexico.

Mexico is now a top producer of engineers, but where are jobs? - The Washington Post


STEM = Science Technology Engineering Math


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

If Mexico has a surfeit of excellent engineers of all stripes, I wonder why the company that offered a job to the OP feels the need to import engineers from Pakistan.


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> If Mexico has a surfeit of excellent engineers of all stripes, I wonder why the company that offered a job to the OP feels the need to import engineers from Pakistan.


Perhaps it is owned by a Pakistani ?

I also suspect that there must be some sort of qualifying exam for such an immigrant - certainly before they can call themselves engineer ? Perhaps the job offer is for an apprentice position ?

I love Mexico and I hope they don't make the same mistakes the US made in destroying its Tech industry with H1B Visas etc.

btw - the electrical engineer I know (who is now selling real estate) has his degree from Tecnológico de Monterrey.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

SirRon said:


> I know a Doctor who drives a taxi here in Acapulco, says it pays better


Perhaps his skills as a Dr are not good at all and he has to say that

I know many, many Doctors that live like kings in Mexico


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

manuel dexterity said:


> My son is a recent grad with a degree in civil engineering. Starting salaries for recent grads here in Guadalajara are pathetically low, sometimes 7000 to 8000 pesos. Electrical engineers earn basically the same. With 4 years experience you are looking at around 12000 on the low end and 18 to 20 on the high end. Universities here are turning out a lot of engineers, far more than the job market requires.


And then again, why would the students apply for those careers?
Universities are in the business of teaching, they really do not care about the market needs


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> And then again, why would the students apply for those careers?
> Universities are in the business of teaching, they really do not care about the market needs


Universities should care about the job market and not admit more students to their programs than the market can employ. But, of course, if admission were limited then some professors might find themselves out of a job, just like some of their students do after they graduate.


----------



## manuel dexterity (Oct 2, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> And then again, why would the students apply for those careers?
> Universities are in the business of teaching, they really do not care about the market needs



Dis someone blame the schools? That's news to me. What career would you suggest? My son studied civil engineering at the UdG. My oldest daughter has a law degree from ITESO, another daughter has a degree in international commerce from Tec de Monterrey. None of them were offered or received a beginning salary of more than 8000 pesos a month. 

The lawyer worked for the SRE at the Mexican Consulate in Miami. Now practices real estate law after 3 years in a notario's office. The business major worked for 2 transnationals before working as an assistant to the trade attache in the Pakistani embassy. She just received her MBE from Bocconi in Milan. My son is taking over my business. 

No one asked for guidance from the schools they attended, they chose to study a field they were interested in. They were some of the lucky youths that had doors opened for them that most young Mexicans will ever pass through.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Longford said:


> Maybe this information can shed some light on the question:
> 
> Salarios de Ingeniero Eléctrico


It says that an electric engineer would make 144,000 pesos
is that per month?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> It says that an electric engineer would make 144,000 pesos
> is that per month?


Per year seems more likely.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> It says that an electric engineer would make 144,000 pesos
> is that per month?


Per year. I believe the numbers in the link I provided are taken from help wanted advertisements where the salary has been disclosed as what employers placing the ads are offering.


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

I am sure his offer is lower than market value, its up to him to take it or not, a chance to live in mexico? I am searching for work myself wish I had the same offer and I am already here

if you have no better options take the job and use it as a life experience and it seems like your young enough for this 

I hear there is a standing joke in mexico city, the city is so big they say the locals can leave there house and its possible they not find there way back home


----------

